# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  αυπνιες και άγχος

## masterias

καλησπέρα, αρχικά να αναφέρω ότι με έπιασε μια μικρή κριση πανικου πριν απο 3 μήνες - για πρωτη μου φορα. έκανα όλες τις παθολογικες εξετάσεις και όλα καλά, Δυστυχώς έχω εδώ και 1,5 μηνά προβλήματα με τον ύπνο μου. αν και έπεφτα ξερός ξυπνούσα αρκετά νωρίς κατά τις 5 και μετά δεν με ξαναέποιανε. όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες μετά ξυπνούσα 3-4 το πρωί και ύστερα από πολλές ώρες προσπάθειας θα κοιμόμουνα κατα τις 6 η 7 το πρωί. αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να είμαι όλο και ποιο κουρασμενος κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. τελικά πήγα πριν 15 μερες σε ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε τα xanaz τον 0,25 για 3 φορές την ημέρα ( το βραδυ 05). στην αρχή όλα καλά.... χαλαρωσα και είχα ύπνο. εδώ και 5 μέρες πάλι είμαι ανήσυχος και γενικά μια ξυπναω μια κοιμάμαι γυρίζω 5-6 φόρες και λαγοκοιμάμαι! τελικά τι μου συμβαίνει καθως απο τις αυπνίες που είχα μου εμφανίστηκαν και ταχυκαρδίες κλπ. μήπως θα πρέπει να αυξήσω τις δόση η τη συχνότητα τον φαρμακων μου? και πώς παλεύεται αυτο το αχγος για να έχω ξανα το φυσιολογικό μου ύπνο όπως πρίν!!!!!!

----------


## savatage

Καλησπερα.
Το ηρεμιστικο που σου εγραψε ο ψυχιατρος ετσι ευκολα, ειναι απο τα πιο επικινδυνα φαρμακα που κυκλοφορουν. Καλυτερα να ψαξεις να βρεις την αιτια που εισαι τοσο πολυ φορτισμενος και να βρεις πιο ασφαλεις λυσεις. Ισως να δοκιμαζες να πας σε εναν ειδικο που να δουλευει ψυχοθεραπευτικα πανω στο αγχος?

----------


## masterias

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με αυτο το φαρμακο μου ψιλοηρεμισαν οι ταχυκαρδιες και μου μειωθηκε το αγχος αρκετα. Βεβαια γενικα ειμαι σε μια φαση 'νιρβανας' κ χαλαροτητας ειδικα οταν το παιρνω κ υστερα απο 1 ωρα για κανα 4ωρο. Αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι μαλλον σε λιγο θα το εχω ολο κ ποιο πολυ αναγκη κ θα κολλησω ασχημα. Γενικα ειμαι δραστηριο ατομο κ τωρα εχω 'πεσει' δλδ αισθανομαι υποτονικα υπο την συνεχη δραση του.

----------


## Xfactor

> καλησπέρα, αρχικά να αναφέρω ότι με έπιασε μια μικρή κριση πανικου πριν απο 3 μήνες - για πρωτη μου φορα. έκανα όλες τις παθολογικες εξετάσεις και όλα καλά, Δυστυχώς έχω εδώ και 1,5 μηνά προβλήματα με τον ύπνο μου. αν και έπεφτα ξερός ξυπνούσα αρκετά νωρίς κατά τις 5 και μετά δεν με ξαναέποιανε. όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες μετά ξυπνούσα 3-4 το πρωί και ύστερα από πολλές ώρες προσπάθειας θα κοιμόμουνα κατα τις 6 η 7 το πρωί. αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να είμαι όλο και ποιο κουρασμενος κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. τελικά πήγα πριν 15 μερες σε ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε τα xanaz τον 0,25 για 3 φορές την ημέρα ( το βραδυ 05). στην αρχή όλα καλά.... χαλαρωσα και είχα ύπνο. εδώ και 5 μέρες πάλι είμαι ανήσυχος και γενικά μια ξυπναω μια κοιμάμαι γυρίζω 5-6 φόρες και λαγοκοιμάμαι! τελικά τι μου συμβαίνει καθως απο τις αυπνίες που είχα μου εμφανίστηκαν και ταχυκαρδίες κλπ. μήπως θα πρέπει να αυξήσω τις δόση η τη συχνότητα τον φαρμακων μου? και πώς παλεύεται αυτο το αχγος για να έχω ξανα το φυσιολογικό μου ύπνο όπως πρίν!!!!!!


κατι συνεβη που σε αναστατωσε και εισαι τοσο ανησυχος....ψαξε καλυτερα τι είναι και προσπαθησε να το διορθωσεις...γτ το ζαναξ δεν είναι τοσο αθωο....

----------


## e.antonakis

Θα σου πρότεινα να τσεκάρεις την κόπωση επινεφρίδιων ή αλλιώς adrenal fatigue... 

Στάλθηκε από το K920 (CN) μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## masterias

Καλησπερα.....παραπανω εχω αναφερει τι ειχα παθει.... σημερα ξανα πηγα στο ψυχιατρο για να με δει κ αφου του ειπα οτι ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα κλπ κλπ κ μου εγραψε τα seroxat! Τον ρωτησα για ποσο καιρο θα τσ περνω κ μου ειπε για κανα χρονο!!! Γνωριζει κανεις κατι ..... τα εχει παρει......κ εχω ακουσει διαφορα για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με συμπτωματα και εξαρτηση. Οποιος γνωριζει ας μου πει κ μενα τι παιζει.

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

MASTERIAS καλησπερα! πως εισαι τωρα? Βελτιωθηκε ο υπνος σου? εχω κι εγω θεματα υπνου και γι αυτο σε ρωταω

----------

